# Milking Katahdin sheep ?



## Tella (Feb 9, 2014)

Hello

We have a mini farm and I'm thinking of purchasing a couple of Katahdin (or cross) sheep for meat for our personal use.  I have done quiet a bit of research, however I wondered if I can milk the sheep and drink it, make cheese, butter whatever?
Anyone have any experience, expertise or suggestions for me.

Thank you


----------



## woodsie (Feb 9, 2014)

If you are really interested in milking I would be making sure you see the mom's bag in full swing. Also get an experienced milker or a bottle baby, at least a young animal. I have a couple sheep with HUGE udders but they are not nearly tame enough to get on a stand…I have thought of trying though with one of their babies. Also keep in mind that they probably won't have persistant lactation unless they come from a line that is specifically bred for milking. You might be able to milk for a few months but it will likely start to peeter out quickly.


----------



## SheepGirl (Feb 9, 2014)

You can milk any sheep. However are you planning on milking with the lambs on the ewes, are you going to pull the lambs, or are you going to milk after the lambs are weaned?

Sheep's milk is very creamy and excellent for cheese production.


----------



## Tella (Feb 9, 2014)

I would like to milk with the lambs on, maybe just every other day or something so as not to take too much.  It would just be for personal use, but would love to experiment with making cheese.
I wonder if there are good hair/milking sheep, and I wonder if I could cross a milker with a meat sheep and get the best of both worlds?  
Perhaps I will post this in the "breeding" section


----------

